# bunnies bunnies bunnies!!!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

got out for the first time last weekend didnt do to bad got 2 and missed a 3rd penny was on top of it all day we had fun and cant wait till gun season is over so we can hit it again!!!


----------

